# Website shopping carts



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Whose is yours through...do you love it? How much does it cost you? Anyone use http://www.mals-e.com/home.php Thanks Vicki


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

We have a dansie through Khimaira webhsoting.
I bartered for it but think it is $150 ish.
I really like it so far.
www.dixiedoesalpines.com


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Do you have an option of paypal on yours?

Also do you do all your updates yourself? IF you do can I pick your brain privately? Vicki


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Ours is paypal or check/maney orderright now, we only take credit cards through paypal.
I am updating the site, but I don't know how to get my new soaps into the shopping cart yet. I am waiting on areply from a web designer to help with that.
You can place an order and just not put in your credit card number to see how it works.
Becky


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

www.handcraftmarket.com

That is who is hosting my site. I LOVE IT! Easier than godaddy. It is the oscommerce cart and I do it all myself. If I can't figure it out I email frank and he answers my questions.

The cart is unlimited, I take paypal through it and I only pay $15.oo a month for the hosting, cart, the whole she-bang! Well and once a year a pay for my domain name which is dirt cheap through godaddy.

Bethany


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Bethany whats your website addy? Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Bethany's website
http://www.capellasgarden.com/


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Sondra!

Bethany


----------

